# New Member



## philrush (Jul 9, 2011)

Just wanted to make a post so that I dont have to keep reading that note at the top of my page saying:
(quote) Hello philrush,
Our records indicate that you have never posted to our site before! Why not make your first post today by saying hello to our community in one of the following areas: (/quote)


Anyway... about me:
62 years old, newly retired, just coming back into the hobby.

I am gathering materials, paints, kits etc and plan on my 1st build being the Testors H-43 B in 1/32 scale with a upgrade kit from the Cobra Company.

Gonna pretty much stick to VietNam era stuff, think:wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Wecome aboard my Friend and enjoy yourself while you are here.....Cheers Mark


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Howdy, old feller!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Howdy, Phil!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Welcome, Phil! :wave:

Sean


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

hiya, enjoy your stay. post lots of pics, we love pics, did i say we like pics?


----------

